
Nearly 1/3 of tech workers will delete Facebook accounts amid scandal, study - Sonnol53
https://www.pcauthority.com.au/news/nearly-13-of-tech-workers-will-delete-facebook-accounts-amid-scandal-study-487886
======
eip
"Nearly 1/3 of meth heads will stop smoking rocks after finding out meth is
bad for you."

See how crazy that sounds?

------
sunstone
I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of tech workers never had a Facebook account
in the first place.

~~~
Sonnol53
Like Steve Jobs didn't give iPhones to his kids.

